# RC Cars and Education



## Doctor Debit (Oct 8, 2007)

Hey you RC car racers - anyone out there involved with this?

www.fasttrackrc.com

These folks have canned programs for using RC cars to get school kids interested in math, science and generally using their heads to solve problems. I think it's a great way to build interest in the sport and show communities that RC racing can give something back. The trick is to get local teachers and clubs together. If there are universities around with teacher education programs, they can help too. Some universities (like mine) have motorsport education programs.

www.indstate.edu/motorsports

This outfit is based in England, but some US universities belong.

http://www.the-mia.com/index.cfm?editID=85

I know you guys like kids, so let's see what we can do to get them into something fun and worthwhile. Post here if you want to know more.

PS - If you go to the Indiana State site, there are some pictures of me in there. See if you can guess which one  I'm also a member of Short Circuit RC club in Terre Haute, IN.


----------

